# brauche Damensattel für mein Cannondale F5



## tweety_gmn (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe ein F5 von Cannondale - leider natürlich mit nem Herrensattel drauf. Nun benötige ich einen anderen Sattel...für Damen selbstverständlich...
Könnt ihr mir eine Emfehlung geben???


----------



## Wetterfroschn (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo Tweety.
Ich habe einen Sattel von SQLab. Der ist jetzt nicht spezifisch ein Damensattel, aber ich habe ihn praktisch in der für meinen Popo passenden Größe gekauft. Ich bin zufrieden damit. Also wäre das jetzt mal meine Empfehlung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (2. Juli 2013)

Ich werfe mal wieder meinen Sattel in die Runde:

*Selle Italia*

*Max Flite Gel Flow Sattel *



http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Sattel/Max-Flite-Gel-Flow-Sattel.html


Da ich auch immer Probleme hatte ist der für mich perfekt.
Gibt es auch als Damensattel:


http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Sattel/Diva-Gel-Flow-Damensattel.html


Oder generell mal hier mehrere Modelle von Selle 



http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Sattel/Selle-Italia/




Nein soll keine Werbung für Selle sein, aber ich bin mehr als zufrieden


----------

